# Rubber ducky day



## Brink (Jan 13, 2013)

[attachment=16177]

I couldn't find a rubber ducky, but I did have these two. I didn't make them, but they're sitting on a table I made, using a rubber mallet.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 13, 2013)

Apparently, there are those who do read the Wood barter Facebook page status updates. Hence, this thread.
Therefore, I will follow suit and post my decoy. It was carved by a friend of my fathers who has long since passed away. It was carved in 1988 and I'm not sure how, but somehow, it ended up in my hands and personally, I love the little guy. I think he's awesome.
[attachment=16178]

[attachment=16179]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2013)

My stepdaughter was a finalist (top 25 out of thousands) in the 2003 (maybe it was 2004 can't remember) duck stamp competition. She painted a "wood duck" on canvas in oil but no decoy. Wish it were here I'd show a pic. She's an awesome artist. All 3 of my wife's kids are artistic that way. When we were there in Delaware for the finals all the decoy guys were having their decoys judged also. I'd never seen such an event. They get judged on everything including how they look and bob around in the water. 

Happy rubber ducky day fellas. We'll have to institute a National Wood Barter Wooden Ducky Day. I'll start lobbying my congressmen this week.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 13, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, there are those who do read the Wood barter Facebook page status updates. Hence, this thread.
> ...





I don't know, I've never named him. You guys should name him.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2013)

Loony Lenny. Or Lenny the Loon.


----------

